# Low self-esteem.



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

If you feel as though you suffer from low self-esteem which do you think would *best* apply to you?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmmm i honestly dont know the answer to this one. i selected the 2nd option though because i was a might social as a child but i've had low self esteem for so long. never really thought it might have caused me to have SA.


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder if I have SA,or if it even exists.Maybe my whole problem is the fact that I hate myself ?


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I had low self-esteem and that was a big part of me developing SAD.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I recall my self-esteem being fine before I developed SAD, after that it took a major nosedive. :flush


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Is it even possible to have high self-esteem and SA? Seems kind of like smoking 3 packs a day for 20 years and having excellent lung function.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I believe that my low self-esteem came first. I developed social anxiety because I am an abomination. If I had any redeemable personality and/or physical traits, I think I would be fine. Though, I do think it's entirely possible to have high self-esteem and SA; it seems to me that people develop SA for various reasons, and it may only be applicable to just a certain aspect of their lives.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

interesting question...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I chose: Having SAD caused me to have low self-esteem.

I've had SA for as long as I can remember, but I think school and the social systems among the other kids -- along with my inability participate in them -- caused my self-esteem to wane.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I had low self-esteem and that was a big part of me developing SAD, mostly.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Social anxiety caused low self-esteem.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I choose the first option. But I do believe my self esteem has GREATLY improved with age.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think the low self-esteem came first. Peer ridicule and rejection put me in the mindset that nobody wants to get to know me. I have spent a good part of my life tring to break that.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I've had both low self-esteem and SAD as almost as long as I can remember. I don't recall developing one before the other.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I picked the first one a while back but on second thought I did have great self-esteem at one point and it was SA that killed it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No idea. It's like an endless loop now, though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I chose the first option.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

The second option. So I think that if I improved my self-esteem then my SA might go away or become much less.

But I don't see how I can improve my self-esteem since I am ugly as hell and no one has ever liked me. Currently I sustain my self-esteem by showing off my intelligence and boasting of my feats because that's the only thing that distinguishes me from a piece of flaming mutant horse sh*t.


----------

